# Tag team writing piece anyone?



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm gonna to try really hard not to be annoying this time :grin:

Anyway, I kind of had an idea for a two person writing piece. Basically I was wondering if anyone would be interested in taking one of their characters, teaming up with one of mine, and then making a story out of it. I was just looking for interest, and I'm not sure how it'll go over. :|

If you think it won't be very good, feel free to say, but please don't sit there all day and cut me down. Do something more productive 

If you like the idea, put down some of your characters! I'll probably do multiple stories with other people if they're willing, so don't get mad if I don't pick you the first time around. Ideas for story lines would help too  so if you have any ideas, suggest 'em and we'll see where this goes.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm assuming you have no set genre, style, or anything for this.


Are you more interested in an actual story, some kind of RP, or what?


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I had an idea for action/adventure short story, but I figured the plot would unfold itself. I don't think I know what you mean when you say RP... racking my brains; idk, I'm sorry. What does it stand for?


----------



## Shouden (Mar 29, 2009)

RP = roleplay.

I would be interested in this if I wasn't so busy with looking for work and editing my own stuff and finding time to write a couple extra side stories.

Good luck, though.


----------



## Zigger the Wolf (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey I'll do it.
I'm a writer, so I don't believe that it will be hard at all it might just be fun.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 31, 2009)

Given how little I involve myself in the writing community (or any community for that matter) and how much I feel I should begin doing something about it, I would be willing to stick my neck out to see what exactly you want to do.


Though I will say, an RP, or Roleplay, is where characters directly interface via some text medium to accomplish some particular goal (even one as vague as "preventing boredom"). It usually uses emotive language and self-referential actions. Something like:

Jim: Hey, Sally *waves*
Sally: My word, Jim-bo. I didn't see you off on yonder that equine fellow.
Jim: *Gives a confused look* Jim-bo? Where did that come from? And why are you speaking all weird?
Sally: *In a pompous accent* Oh my, you've become so very... bourgeois. How dreadfully passÃ©.
Jim: *throws his wine glass to the floor* Well I never! Might I suggest you abscond immediately before I have my man-servant Jenkins buy your property and cast you to the streets!


Something like that. Though to be frank, I have little to no interest in any sort of RP, but since you did not seem to know what it was, I guess I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 31, 2009)

wow, there were a lot of big words in that example. Do furries really talk like that in RP? I'd find that a little annoying 'cause I'd have to carry a dictionary around with me all the time.

Jim: I suggest you abscond....
Me: Abs-what?
Jim: Abscond
Me: *sighing in disgust* F**k! Hold on *flips through dictionary and reads definition* yeah well, I think you should abscond yourself for making me use this dictionary so damn much. Dammit, Jim, I'm a wolf not an encyclopedia.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 31, 2009)

I do not know firsthand, but I would wager that most people (furry or otherwise) do not speak like that during a RP session unless the situation/character specifically required it.


Though it might be wise to carry a dictionary with you. Learning new words is always fun.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 31, 2009)

lol nice. had to ask though. and that's why I liked having a Mac. it had a dictionary very close at hand.


----------



## Zigger the Wolf (Mar 31, 2009)

When I got the latest Webster's Dictionary it came with a CD that had a dictionary that you could install on your computer.

Plus I love RPing and it does prevent boredom, since you cannot predict what RPing partner is gonna that also makes it intriguing.

My stories can be reached at

www.yiffstar.com/user/Dnyder+the+Dragon

I'm working chapter 7 and 8 currently. I am about to another series also if you're interested in being in my story let me know or PM me.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 1, 2009)

Ah, I see. Yeah that does sound kind of interesting, kind of funny too, lol. I do think I'll pass on the RP for now though

I'm not exactly sure how it would work... I still need some time to think about it. If you guys have any other ideas let me know


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I thought about it, and I figured just a standard short story kind of thing (Same as someone would write alone) with ideas from both sides. That and the person who created the character always chooses what the character says.


----------

